# Just picked up this survivor.  Any idea on what I have?



## Bozman (Dec 25, 2017)

I had a friend pick this up this bike for me.  Rear wheel has been replaced. No headbadge, tons of paint on the frame and the serial number is covered over. I'll need to wire wheel the paint to find the numbers.  
Thanks in advance

Boz 












Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 25, 2017)

I would say it's a great project.


----------



## dogdart (Dec 25, 2017)

Appears to be a pre war Cleveland Welding " bent tank "
Cant tell from pics , but I have seen late 41 -42
Western Flyers come with no badge at all
Although this has Roadmaster type chainring


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 28, 2017)

Frame and fork look like Westfield built to me. Exactly like a 1939 I have. The serial number will tell.


----------



## Bozman (Dec 28, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> Frame and fork look like Westfield built to me. Exactly like a 1939 I have. The serial number will tell.



Hopefully I can uncover the serial number soon. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 28, 2017)

Bozman said:


> Hopefully I can uncover the serial number soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



It also looks like a Westfield frame and fork to me but the sprocket is a Cleveland welding. Are those aluminum fenders?


----------



## Bozman (Dec 29, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> It also looks like a Westfield frame and fork to me but the sprocket is a Cleveland welding. Are those aluminum fenders?



I haven't checked the fenders to see if they are aluminum or just polished chrome.  I'll put a magnet on them and let you know.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Jan 10, 2018)

Bozman said:


> I haven't checked the fenders to see if they are aluminum or just polished chrome.  I'll put a magnet on them and let you know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



Fenders are polished chrome steel.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 10, 2018)

Bozman said:


> Fenders are polished chrome steel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




You can stick a magnet on some stainless steel. I see no rust on them fenders and if a magnet sticks they're stainless.


----------



## Bozman (Jun 17, 2018)

Finally started the restoration of this survivor bicycle.  Serial number 7476FBW
With G10 stamped below it. Any idea on the year it was produced?





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 17, 2018)

Sometimes straight bar refers to the down tube, on older bikes.  I believe that by 1940, the relatively new CWC had models with curved down tubes.
Westfield was a hold-out; they even had double drop bar frames in 1940's, it is said.  Snyder (Rollfast) went to the curved down tube in 1942 mens models, I believe.
I believe that pictures of the seat post cluster and seat stay bridge would be helpful.
The seat post clamp appears to be the old style integrated into the seat post cluster (hard to see).
Some Westfield frames had notched seat post clamp bolts, so that one did not require two wrenches.
Often the main joints at the bottom bracket are a hint toward Snyder versus Westfield.
I believe that the drop outs on Snyder bikes, may have had a notch between the drop stand pivot hole and the drop stand stop (ears).
Head tube holes for fastening a head badge might be somewhat helpful, but both Snyder and Westfield had mostly horizontal holes.


----------



## Bozman (Jun 18, 2018)

The serial number on the frame does not follow the Westfield serial numbering scheme for the late 30s and 40s.  Here are some pics of the seat post hole.






Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Jun 19, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> Frame and fork look like Westfield built to me. Exactly like a 1939 I have. The serial number will tell.



With the G10 BB code I would say it is a Westfield frame built in October 1940. The other serial number of the frame confuses me.  Perhaps a Road Master CWC with a Westfield frame?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm stumped as well.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 20, 2018)

Hopefully the forks will straighten out..I would check the head tube/top tube intersection for cracks as well as the steerer tube/forkcrown.


----------



## Bozman (Jun 20, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> Hopefully the forks will straighten out..I would check the head tube/top tube intersection for cracks as well as the steerer tube/forkcrown.



I have a little brute and the fork has straightened out nicely.  Didn't need much.  It looks pretty solid under all the barn dirt and grime.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Jun 24, 2018)

Fork beyond salvation.  Luckily I had a spare in stock.  This bike accident must have really hurt!  





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Jul 1, 2018)

Just finished striping down the bike and found the holes for the headbadge.  The holes are vertical and are 2 3/8 inches apart.  Any ideas what headbadge would go on this bike?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 6, 2018)

The three letters might indicate a Firestone badged bike, I know they used their own coding.


----------



## Bozman (Jul 15, 2018)

1940 Fleet Wing now restored. 













Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

